# Instructions for Porter- Cable 4112 Jig



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I just picked up a Porter- Cable 4112 Dovetail jig for $25.00. It appears to have 1 template and is otherwise complete. Does anyone know where I can pick up or download the complete instructions. 
Thanks in advance. -Derek


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

fibertech said:


> I just picked up a Porter- Cable 4112 Dovetail jig for $25.00. It appears to have 1 template and is otherwise complete. Does anyone know where I can pick up or download the complete instructions.
> Thanks in advance. -Derek


The manufacturer web site is always a good place to start. Check here for both manual, and blow up with part numbers. Porter-Cable 4112 

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

Just one more 

user guide 4112
http://www.theusermanualsite.com/manuals/mfg/portercable/dovetail_fixturejig_instruction_model_4112_4113_4114_4115.html

BOOKMARK this web site, great place to get Manual,,/users guide, web site ▼
http://www.theusermanualsite.com/


Plus PDF file below
===========



fibertech said:


> I just picked up a Porter- Cable 4112 Dovetail jig for $25.00. It appears to have 1 template and is otherwise complete. Does anyone know where I can pick up or download the complete instructions.
> Thanks in advance. -Derek


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. The pdf is printing away. Looks like this will help me learn. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Derek

Besure to bookmark this site..

Manuals and User guides for many.many items...
Just never know when you need one or you can't find the one you had. 

http://www.theusermanualsite.com/


==============


fibertech said:


> Thanks guys. The pdf is printing away. Looks like this will help me learn. -Derek


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

You know, Bob. I was going to ask how you do it? It is a very small percentage of questions and requests that get by you. I wish that I had the time. My employer (at&t), is changing my hours and should give me many glorious Pacific Northwest afternoons to get some projects going. Am I correct to assume that you are comfortably retired ( a position about 10 or 12 years away for me)? I hope that I can put as much time and pleasure into my hobby to come. BTW, we started an ill- fated drive to nominate Harry as our official Photo Fanatic. I think you should be our Official Librarian. I mean this with all due respect. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Derek

AS you know the Web is a big,big, very big library and google is the indexer/Librarian,,,

Along time ago I found ouit how to find things on the Net with googles help.
it's like the define: command in google search window , tons of info with just one click.

e.g. define: USB
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define:+USB&btnG=Google+Search

No one can know it all but google may, and I just use them all the time..

Just a small note about google, they are going into the data base on this forum all the time diging,diging adding info to the master google data base
plus many other search eng. like Ask Jeeves Spider, Google Spider, do the same....

http://www.routerforums.com/online.php

=======

=========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I got to the end of the Internet once. Had to use Google to find my way back to the beginning.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I didn't know there was a end to the Internet it's so Big,,,,It has always amazed me that anyone can go into every library in the world with just a click or two of the mouse.. 

Some will say I don't like the new world of the NET but at no time in mans history has he had so much info at his finger tips...amazing days we live in now.. 

The one I like best is the one below
*Library* Of Congress
http://www.loc.gov/index.html?gclid=CNzOvvfErZICFRkNIgodam6KMA
=======


----------

